
Net Neutrality: The Fight Goes On - vbbvcx
https://lawless.tech/net-neutrality-the-fight-goes-on/
======
damspace
Shattering net neutrality is a damaging force that benefits only megalomanic
Internet gatekeepers and throws a monkey wrench into content providers. And at
the end of the day money wins.

